# Motivate me to try in school!



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Well, I forgot to ask: what do you actually want to do in life, or like to do? If you're not studying, then what do you spend time on? Are you in college yet? If so, what are you majoring in?


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

SilverScorpio17 said:


> Well, I forgot to ask: what do you actually want to do in life, or like to do? If you're not studying, then what do you spend time on? Are you in college yet? If so, what are you majoring in?


I honestly spend my time on the internet researching current events and science/history. I am currently in high school and not sure what i will like to be.


----------



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Jonnystorm10 said:


> I honestly spend my time on the internet researching current events and science/history. I am currently in high school and not sure what i will like to be.


Hm...well, you can't think of any possible careers that you'd like to have that might relate to current events/science/history? You don't need to have one pinned down, but it helps to know how much education you'd need for any one of them.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

SilverScorpio17 said:


> Hm...well, you can't think of any possible careers that you'd like to have that might relate to current events/science/history? You don't need to have one pinned down, but it helps to know how much education you'd need for any one of them.


Well. Some things that caught my attention were game theory,zoologist and archeologist.


----------



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Jonnystorm10 said:


> Well. Some things that caught my attention were game theory,zoologist and archeologist.


Well, I know those professions require good grades in school. What's the job outlook on those careers? I think the recession is temporarily slowing growth. In that case, you have to work hard and get good grades in high school so you can get accepted at a decent college so that you have a higher chance of getting a job. If you don't really care about going to a really good college, then one of the only things that are going to help you out is getting great grades wherever you go. Also, skills in math give you an edge if you're going into science fields like that.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

SilverScorpio17 said:


> Well, I know those professions require good grades in school. What's the job outlook on those careers? I think the recession is temporarily slowing growth. In that case, you have to work hard and get good grades in high school so you can get accepted at a decent college so that you have a higher chance of getting a job. If you don't really care about going to a really good college, then one of the only things that are going to help you out is getting great grades wherever you go. Also, skills in math give you an edge if you're going into science fields like that.


I know i need the education I get it. I understand it. I just do not feel like doing it. I just got an A-B on all my mid terms while I got a D in 2 classes.:crying: Something else holding me back is my horrible hand writing.


----------



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Jonnystorm10 said:


> I know i need the education I get it. I understand it. I just do not feel like doing it. I just got an A-B on all my mid terms while I got a D in 2 classes.:crying: Something else holding me back is my horrible hand writing.


Wow. Can you explain what you don't "feel" like doing it means. Ironically, all 5 competitors for Valedictorian at our school have _absolutely_ horrible handwriting. 

Well, in your case, maybe the person who suggested working at Wal-Mart was on to something. -_-


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

SilverScorpio17 said:


> Wow. Can you explain what you don't "feel" like doing it means. Ironically, all 5 competitors for Valedictorian at our school have _absolutely_ horrible handwriting.
> 
> Well, in your case, maybe the person who suggested working at Wal-Mart was on to something. -_-


All my teachers are like "well next year your teacher is not going to accept your work with this handwriting" since like 3rd grade. So they try to fix it just to make give me a 0.

I have this combined with bad handwriting and laziness.

IEB/IDA - Inland Empire Branch of the International Dyslexia Association - Information and resources on dyslexia and dysgraphia.

They make a disease for everything now in days.


----------



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Jonnystorm10 said:


> All my teachers are like "well next year your teacher is not going to accept your work with this handwriting" since like 3rd grade. So they try to fix it just to make give me a 0.
> 
> I have this combined with bad handwriting and laziness.
> 
> ...


Oh, that makes a big difference. It seems like you're doing alright with typing though. I'd suggest online courses to get over the communication issues, but you'd have to be way more motivated to do those.

Do they know you have dysgraphia? I know this sounds silly, but have you practiced writing?


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

SilverScorpio17 said:


> Oh, that makes a big difference. It seems like you're doing alright with typing though. I'd suggest online courses to get over the communication issues, but you'd have to be way more motivated to do those.
> 
> Do they know you have dysgraphia? I know this sounds silly, but have you practiced writing?


Yea I practice and they know. It does not seem to help though. :crying: Since 6th grade they been trying to get me a mini computer to do school work on. I do not see it happening anytime soon. During state test i can use a computer though.


----------



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Jonnystorm10 said:


> Yea I practice and they know. It does not seem to help though. :crying: Since 6th grade they been trying to get me a mini computer to do school work on. I do not see it happening anytime soon. During state test i can use a computer though.


So...basically, you know what you want to say, and can say it verbally, but you can't write it down? I don't know, it seems a bit unfair to give someone a zero for bad handwriting. Your parents talked to the teachers too? I guess all I can say is keep practicing. You'll get it some day and prove to everyone that you can do it. =]


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

SilverScorpio17 said:


> So...basically, you know what you want to say, and can say it verbally, but you can't write it down? I don't know, it seems a bit unfair to give someone a zero for bad handwriting. Your parents talked to the teachers too? I guess all I can say is keep practicing. You'll get it some day and prove to everyone that you can do it. =]


I was actually hoping for a giant breakthrough in technology where everything is computerize!


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

I'd just go with the computer if I were you. Nobody really even writes letters these days anyway...

I wrote the essay-portion of my midterm (Chinese) using a computer, and I did probably twice as well as I would have done if I were to do it by hand.


----------



## nixe (Feb 24, 2010)

I probably failed with every study and time-management technique known to man. Absolutely nothing could get me to study nearly as much as I needed to or even as much as I wanted to (or wanted to want to, at least).

Finally found something that actually worked: Ritalin.

It was an incredible relief to know that I wasn't just lazy or not trying hard enough.

Not saying that every person who has trouble studying should take that, or any medication, but if you've been having problems like this for a long time and they're causing you distress, maybe it would be helpful to at least talk to a counselor.


----------



## Tongue Tied (Jan 27, 2010)

Do well to keep your options open for anything you might want to do in the future. Don't ENTPs enjoy having options and possibilities open? If you do bad, you options will most likely dwindle. For example, w/ a great gpa, you could be a doctor, nurse, engineer, scientist, college professor, astronaut, plus anything else below that. With a low gpa, there's just going to be mainly menial jobs (unless you're freaky smart).


----------

